# Toro Ccr 3000 Snow Blower



## Redline (Feb 13, 2007)

Please please! going to snow tonight here! I have moderate 2 cycle knowhow.
My Toro Which ran great till about the last snow started to run up and back
then quit. i thought it was out of gas but think it might have sucked in some 
bad gas.
I have done all or most of the obvious things.
cleaned gas filter
changed the plug
Good spark
Got new gas
No varnish Very few hours! But 8 or 9 years old.

The blower not me!


It starts like a champ runs then runs down and then revs up: this happens about 8 10 times, then just shuts down.
The primer doesn't seem like it wants to work all the time.?

It sat all last night started up and I thought I had it but it reverted. (see above)

any thoughts. 
Thanks Jan (If anyone needs any info on retrievers or dog training I'm better at that)
Thx Jan (I'm 300 Lbs 6'1" and it can be a mans name too!)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like there may be a restriction in your fuel inlet, perhaps the float bowl is not filling up fast enough. When it sits for a while the bowl fills up and it starts and runs alright until the fuel in the bowl is used up and it is not being replenished fast enough. I would check the float needle and seat, the seat may be swelled up and not letting fuel flow through it, or the float level may be set to low.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check the felt inlet filter in the tank first! Good Luck


----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks, For the good advice. The filter was number 1 on my list. It's actually an in line filter. It did have some crud in it. I thought then that it
would do it but the the problem went down stream.
Kind of thought it might be the needle but dred the thought of getting to it but in for a penny as they say. Pray for me!
The good news is most of the snow went south of Chicago and me.
Jan


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i worked on a rider that did the same like symptoms , and it ended up being the guy screwed the gas cap on so tight it wouldn't let the bowl fill up fast enough , i mean he really screwed this cap on , try losening the gas cap a turn or 2 after you get it running if that works it could be a bad gas cap ect


----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2007)

It was the needle valve! Went thru the gas intake with a couple big
gushes of Gumout. Something must have clogged it partially.
I used the gas from my outboard motor I bought it last October must have had some old residue from that tank. I figured since the outboard ran ok it would be fine, now I remember it was running kind of not really that good I assumed it was the plugs.
Blower runs good now. Well if it runs as good for the next 8 years as it had before this I'll be happy.
Thanks for the responses.
Jan
Gassed!


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Redline said:


> It was the needle valve! Went thru the gas intake with a couple big
> gushes of Gumout. Something must have clogged it partially.
> I used the gas from my outboard motor I bought it last October must have had some old residue from that tank. I figured since the outboard ran ok it would be fine, now I remember it was running kind of not really that good I assumed it was the plugs.
> Blower runs good now. Well if it runs as good for the next 8 years as it had before this I'll be happy.
> ...



You really should not be using outboard 2 cycle mix in that engine. I'm not familiar with snowblower engines since we don't get snow here, but I'm pretty sure the 2 cycle outboard oil is not the same JDEC spec as other 2 cycle oil.


----------

